# car keyed. insurance query.



## wjc (11 Aug 2008)

Wife's jeep keyed at weekend. Took it to local crash repair guy yesterday and said talking about approx 2k to spray as all panels are damaged. Wife has comprehensive insurance and her no claims bonus is protected. Should I pay claim myself or contact insurance company? Will insurance company give her quote next year if she makes claim or will they double or treble premium? Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## paddyjnr (11 Aug 2008)

If you have no claims bonus protection, your premium should not be affected. I've had to use it twice myself for different accidents and I've still kept my no claims bonus. Now I would check the small print first just in case malicious damage isn't covered. I'm not an expert in this field so it might be worth having a look here [broken link removed]


----------



## JdmSpec (11 Aug 2008)

How many panels were keyed?Thats a fairly expensive price you were given unless it was literally the whole jeep.

I'd shop around first and get some other prices before going down your insurance route.Also be wary with your ncb protection,it will only be protected with your current company so in effect your locked to them.


----------



## wjc (11 Aug 2008)

Most of panels have some minor damage. Do not understand how it could affect my changing to another insurance company next year as my insurance company give me proof of no claims bonus prior to renewing policy with them.


----------



## ailbhe (11 Aug 2008)

Your premium with your current insurer should not increase much (it may increase slightly as discretionary discounts can't always be applied if there is a claim in the last 3 years).
Your wifes bonus will state she is allowed the full bonus but it will also state the claim and most companies will not take on a risk where there was a claim in the last 3 years.


----------



## mik_da_man (11 Aug 2008)

Speaking from expierence if you have a fully protected NCB then you should be fine.
I got a car keyed before and was with FBD and had a fully protected NCB I Called them when the damage occoured and they arranged to get it sorted that day! replacement car and all by 5 pm

It cost around €650 to get fixed for 2 panels so yours must be pretty bad.
I had to pay the excess and it didn't affect my premium the next year and I also switched insurance co's and FBD gave me my full NCB.
When I was shopping around none of the insurance companies cared about the previous claim. They said once it was settleld and because it was a small calim for malicious damage they don't take it into account.

Mik


----------



## JdmSpec (12 Aug 2008)

Strange one,im currently with fbd with ncb protection and they told me that other insurers dont have to honour the protection that its specific to the company,and that in the event of a claim they would issue the ncb but state on it that a claim was made on the policy and that its up to the new insurer weather to accept the ncb or not.


----------



## ailbhe (12 Aug 2008)

JdmSpec said:


> Strange one,im currently with fbd with ncb protection and they told me that other insurers dont have to honour the protection that its specific to the company,and that in the event of a claim they would issue the ncb but state on it that a claim was made on the policy and that its up to the new insurer weather to accept the ncb or not.


 
The above is correct.


----------



## Staples (13 Aug 2008)

The question asked by other insuers is "have you had a claim in the last X years?".  This is separate from your NCB.

The protection of an NCB in the event of a claim  may be a feature of a particular policy by certain companies but doesn't necessarily have to be respected by another company.


----------



## Jimbobp (14 Aug 2008)

I know we deal with a particular insurer who, if you have a claim under €5k, lose some or all of your bonus, but have had a full bonus prior to the claim, then they will reinstate the bonus back to a full - saved people a lot of money over the years.

JimP
www.powerinsurances.ie


----------

